# Good Bike Shops in South Bay (Manhattan/Hermosa area)



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys & gals 

I'll be in MB this weekend visiting my parents, and just wanted to know if there are any good shops around the South Bay area. Don't mind traveling a bit if necessary (well not all the way to South OC or SD lol). My bday is the 4th, and I've been asked the typical 'what do you want for your birthday' questions, so I figured I might as well get some schtuff for the bike  

oh btw, the Manhattan Beach GP is this weekend (I actually raced it as a kid, on my beach cruiser! one lap on that thing was brutal. But I did come in second place lol)

Cheers! 
Kristina


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Scroll down to the bottom


----------



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! It's been awhile since I lived there.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd used to live in Hermosa and the only bike shop I go to is The Bike Palace in San Pedro. It's in kind of a working blue collar neighborhood, very unlike most of the southbay cities. If you decide to go there, ask for Frankie.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

TEDS MANHATTAN CYCLES... done.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Second vote for Ted's Manhattan Cycles and The Bike Palace. Both places are tops.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

Aviation cyclery is a small shop but they can get you almost anything you want.

I agree bike palace can do a fit for you or the Palos Verdes bike center.


----------

